# Anybody skiing Cannon tomorrow (2/7) ?



## Bumpsis (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm heading out to Cannon tomorrow for 1/2 day (starting at noon) - solo.

I have not had the pleasure of skiing with anyone on this board yet. I would certainly look forward to taking a few turns/runs with any AZer who may be at Cannon tomorrow afternoon.

My black Smith helmet has a fairly prominent sticker of a question mark right on the front and I ski on Rossie S80s.
Say hello if you see me.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2014)

Be and Cornhead will be there PM sent.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 6, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Be and Cornhead will be there PM sent.



No Saddleback for you guys?

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 6, 2014)

Cool! PM replied. Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 7, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> No Saddleback for you guys?
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app



Nope, so much for the game plan, originally Stowe then Saddleback, has become Plattekill then Cannon. We decided to ski Platty yesterday because they got a good 12-14" and supposedly weren't open on Wednesday. Apparently Laszlo and his posse had a private party, things were far from "virgin" upon our arrival. Plenty of untracked to be found early. The woods were in play but there's nothing beneath the new snow, so it was a little scratchy. The trails skied great all day.

View attachment 10912

We decided to ski Cannon because I forgot my Saddleback rain check. I will be burning my Fox 44 voucher, sorry X. Looking forward to returning to Cannon, the weather sucked on my first visit last year. I stayed at the Kinsman B&B at the foot of Mittersill, I couldn't even see the mountain, it was shrouded in fog. Supposed to be sunny and 21 tomorrow, and Mittersill is to open, should be awesome. Looking forward to meeting you bumpsis, see you at da Loaf X.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 7, 2014)

Have fun!    I skied Cannon last sunday with a posse of AZers.    It was excellent.     We are off to Black Mtn of Maine in a little bit looking for the powder....safe travels see you at the Loaf

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

